# AWV, Mini-Cog Assessment & Fall Assesment Billing



## bhurford (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi, 
would anyone please advise how to bill the following services which were done all in one visit for medicare patients? Thank you in advance for your help.

 1) Annual Wellness appt.
 2) A mini-cog assessment.
 3) Fall Assessment - TUG


----------



## kjhos@verizon.net (Jul 2, 2018)

*TUG Assesment test*

We have a PCP trying to bill for TUG assessment  does anyone know which code we'd use?
thanks Katie CPC,COC


----------



## krishrndz@gmail.com (Jul 2, 2018)

bhurford said:


> Hi,
> would anyone please advise how to bill the following services which were done all in one visit for medicare patients? Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> 1) Annual Wellness appt.
> ...



The mini-cog and Fall risk assessment is included in the AWV so you would not be able to bill separately for it.


----------



## Pathos (Jul 2, 2018)

kjhos@verizon.net said:


> We have a PCP trying to bill for TUG assessment  does anyone know which code we'd use?
> thanks Katie CPC,COC



Hi Katie,

Is the provider only performing the TUG assessment or is this in additional to another code (E/M, AWV, etc.).

I did find a couple different suggestions for what could include a TUG assessment, and depending on your answer, TUG could be bundled into another code.


----------

